# Great customer care with Versatrans, artwork problems



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy weekend everyone!  I tend to post a lot about problems I have with different companies, but I also believe in giving credit when it is due.

I have some designs I can no longer contact the person that made them. So I only have .png images of them. I have had a surprisingly wide variety of responses from different heat transfer companies as to if they can use them to make transfers for me.

One was very nice but basically said it would cost 500-1,000 bucks to make the artwork for one, but even then it would not be perfect. Another place took 3 weeks, then showed me mockups of NOT the design I requested but a similar design. I need the exact design.

When told this, as I already had in the beginning, they said they can't do it. I then decided to try Versatrans as I have seen several post here about them, all positive.

I am 90% deaf and cannot hear on the phone. I emailed them and got Stacey. She was very nice and very helpful, emailing me back and forth a dozen or more times a day for several days trying to help me. 

She said they could make the design and they did not charge me ANYTHING for artwork! She guided me through my first order process, again all via email. I also used the chat function twice, got 2 different people and both times it was fast and they were very nice.

My order is done and on the way, will get it Monday. Now, I do not know yet if the transfer is going to look exactly as I want, as I don't have them yet. My fear is it might be blurry due to my small scale picture they had to work with. 

I did also give them a .ai file of it, but I used the trace function over my .png image to make it. I noticed the trace function is not very good if it is a complex design, as all mine are.

I also have no idea how good their transfers are as far as pressing, peeling and look on a black shirt. I will find out Monday.

But however it comes out I was VERY impressed with the time and help Stacey from Versatrans was, and the other people I interacted with. They guided me all the way on my first order, charged me nothing for artwork (I even had them do 1 change) and very fast. So a big thumbs up for their customer care. 

I don't understand how I got so many different cost quotes and different answers as to if they could make my designs from different companies. From $1,000 per design and still not perfect, to flat out no we can't do it, to Versatrans "sure no problem and no charge".


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

versatrans are good people with a great product

here is a review and the process i use for their transfer


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

into the T said:


> versatrans are good people with a great product
> 
> here is a review and the process i use for their transfer


Thanks, that tread was actually one I had read in the past and made me try them. Any idea why different places gave me so much different replies as to if they could use my pictures to make a design?

You'd think these days everyone could make a transfer from any picture. Take Zazzle. You make any kind of design, upload it and they instantly can print that on shirts, mugs, hats and 2,500 items more.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

can you post a pic of the design?

maybe they were gambling you had more money than brains


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

into the T said:


> can you post a pic of the design?
> 
> maybe they were gambling you had more money than brains


I would rather not, as this place has tons of lurkers. However the pic I have attached from wildside is pretty much what my designs are like.

I only have 800 pixel or so big .png images to use. The other places basically said they need at least 300 dpi images at full print size. Which would be something like 19,000 pixels or whatever. 

So looking at that picture, one said they can't do anything, and the other said they would have to completely do it from scratch for $1,500 or so.

Both are actually good companies. Maybe they just don't have good art departments or just don't want to bother with non ready to go designs.

I only have 4 designs I need done from low quality pics. All my others I buy stock or am making with vector files. Just got adobe illustrator and having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Versatranz gives you a pretty good proof representation of how your design will look when printed. You can zoom in to a point to see detail.

Just this week i submitted a jpg to them thinking they now accept them besides accepting a vector. They said no, it had to be vector. So I live traced it. But they said I would need to group each element by color (it was a 4 color job). They offered to do it for $20 so I accepted. 

I PM'd Dan and asked him to watch out for it because I know any little thing can delay printing another day and I was on a time crunch. Had it all done the same day.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

splathead said:


> Versatranz gives you a pretty good proof representation of how your design will look when printed. You can zoom in to a point to see detail.
> 
> Just this week i submitted a jpg to them thinking they now accept them besides accepting a vector. They said no, it had to be vector. So I live traced it. But they said I would need to group each element by color (it was a 4 color job). They offered to do it for $20 so I accepted.
> 
> I PM'd Dan and asked him to watch out for it because I know any little thing can delay printing another day and I was on a time crunch. Had it all done the same day.


Thanks for the info. I gave Stacey both a .png image, which she said they could use, and a vector image I traced but I thought the outcome was not that good. 

Maybe they can take a .png image that you have taken out the background, as I did. This first design I gave them was a white and black design, with many shades of grey in it. 

My next one I will give them if this one looks good is a 7 or 8 color design. Maybe that one will be too much and they will say no. Heck I'd be happy to pay them 100 bucks or more if they can make it for me. But I sell a lot of them.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Just an update, I got my order today. Because I paid over a certain amount (not sure what that is) they upgraded me to FedEx 2nd day shipping. 

I just opened the package and looked at one. I have a large 13 inch wide main image and 2 four inch high designs for the left chest area. Holding the transfer up to the light it looks very good.

Tomorrow I will print out a few. Nice to see the temp shows to use only 320 F. I normally use 375 F. Want to see how it looks on a black tee and if the black shows through the white.

If it prints good I will order 300 or more sheets. It is a generic biker design I sell a lot of.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BikerBill said:


> My next one I will give them if this one looks good is a 7 or 8 color design.



At 7 or more colors it's actually cheaper to use their 4 color process transfers. They give you unlimited colors for the price of a 6 color job.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

BikerBill said:


> Just an update, I got my order today. Because I paid over a certain amount (not sure what that is) they upgraded me to FedEx 2nd day shipping.
> 
> I just opened the package and looked at one. I have a large 13 inch wide main image and 2 four inch high designs for the left chest area. Holding the transfer up to the light it looks very good.
> 
> ...


Hi Biker Bill

If 100% cotton you should press at 350 not 320, 100% polyester you can press at 320. Use medium pressure ( no pre press needed unless you are getting out the wrinkles ) for 6 seconds and you should be good 

Danny


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

danversatrans said:


> Hi Biker Bill
> 
> If 100% cotton you should press at 350 not 320, 100% polyester you can press at 320. Use medium pressure ( no pre press needed unless you are getting out the wrinkles ) for 6 seconds and you should be good
> 
> Danny


Thanks for the info. What about on 100% cotton denim biker shirts? I actually sell a lot more of those then tees.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

BikerBill said:


> Thanks for the info. What about on 100% cotton denim biker shirts? I actually sell a lot more of those then tees.


350 medium pressure on those too Bill. Should be no problem


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The only time we go less than 350 is on sensitive fabric like tri-blends and some 50/50's. And of course 100% poly. 

I've never had fabric color shifts using 350 on all cotton.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I finally had time today to print out one large design and one left chest design. Used medium pressure, 350 F temp. Both came out great and peeled very well.

The hand feels nice, not too thick. The black tee shirt did not show through anywhere on the white part of the design.

Feels pretty well stuck to the shirt too. The design itself looks great; I was worried it would be fuzzy but the details are sharp and clear. Even on the small 4 inch high chest design.

So overall very happy with it. You need to buy a lot of them to make it cost effective, and more than 2 colors gets expensive. But the customer service and quality of the product are the best I have found so far.


----------

